

Beautiful dashboards to-go, embedding and visualizing your data, your way - codemoran
http://blog.graphdat.com/post/43577226577/whats-the-point-of-having-a-beautiful-dashboard-if-you

======
codemoran
We have been hard at work on building out our newest feature, giving users the
ability to embed our graphs anywhere.

Many of your have your own dashboards, your own way to view your data and
maybe you are SUPER proud of the performance you have achieved and just want
to share it with the world.

Give it a shot. See your stats. Its free.

